# 2017 X5 F15 SOS malfunction



## Queen628 (Dec 14, 2021)

My parked car was hit in a parking garage and immediately after the sos malfunction light was on. I have the fiber optic bypass to attempt that. But I can’t find the Satellite DLP Module. Everywhere I read says it’s in the trunk left side. But I only see the amp and this kompresor unit. Any guidance is greatly appreciated. I didn’t get a full pic of the trunk components and it’s been dropped off for the body work


----------



## stalbans (Jan 19, 2014)

Check the emergency sos battery, it's in the head liner below the antenna


----------

